# Consumer Reports



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there anything like the Consumer Reports for European products or for for most products we get here?

I bought a very expensive European fridge last year and I already had to call for service twice. What happens when the warranty expires?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Is there anything like the Consumer Reports for European products or for for most products we get here?
> 
> I bought a very expensive European fridge last year and I already had to call for service twice. What happens when the warranty expires?


My experience of the electrical shops here is that even once the warrnaty expires they are great at repairing and will not charge excessively either.
We have had electrical items repaired which we bought in the Uk and always had great service (exept in one case from a British company who ripped us off and left us with a music centre we had to throw out)

The local electrical shops have repair centresand seem to be able to repair most things.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> My experience of the electrical shops here is that even once the warrnaty expires they are great at repairing and will not charge excessively either.
> We have had electrical items repaired which we bought in the Uk and always had great service (exept in one case from a British company who ripped us off and left us with a music centre we had to throw out)
> 
> The local electrical shops have repair centresand seem to be able to repair most things.
> ...


Thanks Veronica, that is comforting to know. Still feel like I bought a lemon though, that is why I am wondering if there is some sort of independent rating of products.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Thanks Veronica, that is comforting to know. Still feel like I bought a lemon though, that is why I am wondering if there is some sort of independent rating of products.


You should look into the EU consumer rights laws.
If you bough an applaince that is not fit for use, or keeps breaking down you sohuld have some sort of right of redress.
You do need to keep reminding the Cypriots though that they are now in the EU and as such they HAVE TO abide by EU regulations.
They cant be in t he EU when it suits them because of all the EU money that is coming and not be in the EU when it dosnt suit them.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You should look into the EU consumer rights laws.
> If you bough an applaince that is not fit for use, or keeps breaking down you sohuld have some sort of right of redress.
> You do need to keep reminding the Cypriots though that they are now in the EU and as such they HAVE TO abide by EU regulations.
> They cant be in t he EU when it suits them because of all the EU money that is coming and not be in the EU when it dosnt suit them.
> ...


well it's still under warranty and both times were very polite and quick to respond


----------

